# Electrician needed



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone have a friend, family member who is an electrician. I’ve got an issue with some outlets that quit working. I’m in the South Jordan area. Thought I’d ask here first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Any screws put into the walls lately? 

I had that problem this last summer. I put some siding up and one of the screws managed to come into contact with some electrical wires. 

It wasn't too bad, I only had to cut 2 holes in the wall to figure it out...


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Critter said:


> Any screws put into the walls lately?
> 
> I had that problem this last summer. I put some siding up and one of the screws managed to come into contact with some electrical wires.
> 
> It wasn't too bad, I only had to cut 2 holes in the wall to figure it out...


No I think I overloaded the CB. I had a fridge repaired yesterday. I plugged it in to test it and let it run to verify it was repaired. Went to hardware store to get some stuff and came back and it quit. Pretty upset than realized my chest freezer wasn't working also and anything else in the bank of outlets. I replaced the CB today and still nothing. I'm not comfortable with doing anymore trouble shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

In addition to consistently finding giant mule deer, I think ridgetops is an electrician.


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it on a GFCI circuit that might be tripped and needs reset?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

pdogger said:


> Is it on a GFCI circuit that might be tripped and needs reset?


All the outlets have stickers saying they are. But nowhere to reset. Unless I have to pull the outlet out of the wall to reset? I've never seen those before, just the GFCI in the bathrooms and kitchens with the reset button.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Look for a outlet that you never use. Could be in your utility room where your doorbell plugs in. My guess is a GFCI tripped.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Look for a outlet that you never use. Could be in your utility room where your doorbell plugs in. My guess is a GFCI tripped.


I bet it's that one outlet behind 16ft of shelving in my garage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Pick up a outlet tester from the hardware store and start testing outlets. 

As others mentioned it just may be a GFI that is tripped that is hidden behind something. 

In my opinion the way that outlets are daisy chained off of a single GFI should be outlawed. My neighbor has some like that and it took me a couple of days to figure out where the problem was, nothing was labeled in the breaker box or on the outlets.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Look for a outlet that you never use. Could be in your utility room where your doorbell plugs in. My guess is a GFCI tripped.


So after going through every outlet twice around the house. I was at wits end. Except one spot I was 100% sure was no outlet on the far side of the garage. So sure I leaned a sheet of plywood against it when we moved in three years ago. Yeah you really have to think outside the box in looking for those outlets. 
Success!

I owe you something!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> So after going through every outlet twice around the house. I was at wits end. Except one spot I was 100% sure was no outlet on the far side of the garage. So sure I leaned a sheet of plywood against it when we moved in three years ago. Yeah you really have to think outside the box in looking for those outlets.
> Success!
> 
> I owe you something!!!
> ...


Happy to hear you found it. You may want to have your refrigerator and freezer on a separate circuit if possible. Some of them draw a lot of amps when the compressors kick on.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Happy to hear you found it. You may want to have your refrigerator and freezer on a separate circuit if possible. Some of them draw a lot of amps when the compressors kick on.


Yeah I realized that after. I was glad to have a fridge repaired and forgot to unplug the freezer while testing the fridge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just saw this thread for the first time. I'm glad you got it fixed for now but
for the record, the GFCI tripping has nothing to do with an overload.
There is probably something wrong with your fridge that is causing the GFCI outlet to trip.
Legally I can't tell you to take the freezer and fridge off the GFCI protection but as a homeowner, you can do whatever you want in your house. Just don't let anyone plug an extension cord into one of those non GFCI outlets when doing outside work or around any places with a chance of contact with water.
Personally, I would never have my freezer on a GFCI protected outlet because I've seen too many fridges and freezers trip a GFCI outlet and it seems to happen most when people are out of town.


----------



## Manningup (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello, there are a lot of electricians on the internet, but unfortunately not all of them are good, and a lot of them are just overpriced. Yeah, I agree that it is a pretty hard, and risky job, because the electrician can nearly die in some situations. But, there are a lot of unskilled professional that ask 150$ for one hour, and usually they extend the job as much as they can. Of course there are some good qualified electricians on the internet, but you have to search carefully for them, and furthermore, their services are not expensive.


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

My father is pretty good at this, but idk, if he wants to take any orders, I should ask him.


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

It is cool to find somebody that will make everything for a lower price. But on the other hand, it can end badly if the worker will not do his job properly and then he will just not respond to the phone. I mean, that it is better to call a company that will sign a contract with you and make everything work well. I had the same situation, my friend's uncle helped me with the electricity in the house, I was happy that everything was working as I wanted. But in the end, everything shut down again and his uncle said he doesn't want to work again. Then I just found www.mastergroups.com.au on the internet and they did everything on the highest level. Now I will never ask smn for help, only companies.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Charoung said:


> My father is pretty good at this, but idk, if he wants to take any orders, I should ask him.


I'm good at taking orders or at least one's from my wife! :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the best investments I've made is this cheap gem:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B9N71VC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It tells you the current temp, as well as high and low over the past X hours. And can sound an alarm if you want.

It works fantastic. Put a transmitter in your fridge / freezer (I have two freezers, one transmitter in each). The display is magnetic so it goes on the side of our indoor fridge. I turned on the alarm feature so it will go off if the temps in either freezer go above a certain amount. Its such a nice peace of mind. I glance at it from time to time to check the temps... but really its the alarm that will let us know if the temps start to rise (IIRC, I set them to go off at 20F ... they sortof hang between 4F and 11F normally, so 20 gives me plenty of time to resolve any issues).

-DallanC


----------



## Benchgrow (Apr 1, 2021)

To learn such a title is hard work. Not everyone has such friends


----------



## Malone (May 31, 2021)

Benchgrow said:


> To learn such a title is hard work. Not everyone has such friends


If you have a problem, contact a professional


----------



## Dolgan (May 31, 2021)

Malone said:


> If you have a problem, contact a professional


Yes, it is easier to solve such problems with professionals. I remember how I called the guys professional lane cove electrician level 2, who immediately determined the degree of breakdown in my house. It was terrible. I had to look for points where electricity passes. I broke through the wall to hang the painting. Then I had to turn off the switch, this is my safety in the first place. I didn't want the house to catch fire because of my mistake. The guys quickly fixed the breakdown, but then I still had to make repairs. I can imagine the amount of renovation if everything went wrong.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Buying a "chicken stick" was one of my better purchases lol...

-DallanC


----------

